
Donkey herds are dwindling as hungry Venezuelans slaughter them for food - DoreenMichele
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/venezuela/article215644840.html
======
sdiq
While it is a taboo among most Kenyan people to eat donkey meat, it is not
uncommon to hear of stories where unscrupulous business people clandestinely
slaughtering donkeys and selling the same. Now, some truly entrepreneurial
types have taken the business a notch higher - export to China(1).

Too bad for the Venezuelans though.

1: [https://qz.com/1062794/as-other-african-countries-ban-
donkey...](https://qz.com/1062794/as-other-african-countries-ban-donkey-
slaughter-kenya-doubles-down-to-meet-chinese-demand/)

